# ~The Betta Shop~



## anbu (Nov 7, 2010)

I order my betta here. Its a Betta shop in MN, u.s.a. Excellent quality betta from Thailand. Why buy on aqua bid? When these bettas are already in the u.s.a. Check it out. http://www.mnbettashop.com the store owner is awesome too.


----------



## Tisia (Mar 15, 2011)

they have some beautiful bettas, I've been lurking in their thread on ub for a while, lol. here's their youtube channel that they put a lot of vids of their stock on. didn't see it listed on their site, might be blind though, lol.


----------



## puppyrjjkm (Aug 2, 2009)

Wow they have some amazing fish. Can you order online and they'll ship to you? How are their prices?


----------



## anbu (Nov 7, 2010)

puppyrjjkm said:


> Wow they have some amazing fish. Can you order online and they'll ship to you? How are their prices?


Their price are great because they are high quality you pay for what you get  shipping is good too contact them by email or call.


----------



## anbu (Nov 7, 2010)

Tisia said:


> they have some beautiful bettas, I've been lurking in their thread on ub for a while, lol. here's their youtube channel that they put a lot of vids of their stock on. didn't see it listed on their site, might be blind though, lol.


Thanks Tisia!


----------

